# 1965 Patrol



## peterdexter (Aug 25, 2008)

I´ve found a 1965 Nissan Patrol for sale in the paper. I wonder if there´s a chance in h*ll of getting parts to restore it to at least near original.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont know till you look.


----------

